# New Food Alert in Australia



## Kadee (Feb 16, 2015)

I had a blood test yesterday after hearing some people have become ill, with hepatitis A from eating a fairly well known brand of frozen fruit ,Imported from China. I use the frozen berries in question in cakes and mix them with yoghurt, the same company also makes pies and tarts with the fruit in question so it will be interesting to see what unfolds with this company I certainly won't be buying their products again

Other packs of berries have been recalled since this warning was released 

More frozen berry products have been recalled due to possible Hepatitis A contamination, with at least five people contracting the infection in the food scare.

Victorian company Patties Foods announced on Sunday it was expanding its recall to include all 300g and 500g packs of Creative Gourmet Mixed Berries. On Saturday, all 1kg packs of Nanna's Frozen Mixed Berries were recalled when the Victorian Health Department warned of a potential Hepatitis A
The suspect berries were packed in China before distribution in Australia. At least three people in Victoria, and two in NSW, who have eaten the frozen berries have since been diagnosed with hepatitis A. Symptoms include abdominal pain, nausea and fever as well as yellow skin and eyes, and anyone experiencing these symptoms is urged to see a doctor.

Hepatitis A is spread when traces of faecal matter containing the virus come in contact with hands, water or food and then enter a person's mouth.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 16, 2015)

I never buy frozen fruit so I've nothing to worry about but my daughter does.
It is a bit of a worry.

As a side note, because we had travelled overseas to some dodgey countries - Egypt, Kenya, China and PNG - hubby and I have been vaccinated against Hep A.
It's not a bad idea, even though the risk in this country is small. We have so many flies that if the disease breaks out in the human population, you can be sure that it will spread quickly. It won't just be a question of contaminated frozen fruit.


----------

